# Ideen bzw. Vorschläge für Logos



## Draawz (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute
Ich wollte mich mal an einem Logo ransetzten für ein Minecraft Projekt eines Freundes
Mein erster Versuch war sowas hier aber das gefällt mir noch nicht ganz..
habt ihr vielleicht noch Ideen Vorschläge Tipps etc.?



Mfg Simon


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
erstmal wie soll den der Name für den das Logo gemacht wird lauten?

Grüße


----------

